# Betta Rant



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

UGH I am so upset today. It really hurts when you know a betta is in a terrible situation and you can't do anything about it. It is like these people ask advice but then they just experiment without knowing what the heck they are doing. Do they even realize that bettas are living creatures with MINDS? It makes me so sad the bettas have no control over their lives, they are at the mercy of our hands. It just sucks when people choose not to play gently with those hands (metaphorically and literally). I almost think that people should have to pass a test before buying an animal. No one would ever have a pet they didn't think long and hard about.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o.o goodness. what happened?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugn just inexperienced "breeders" asking for advice repeatedly and then not taking it repeatedly. This person didn't even condition the bettas


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

that is a very bad situation


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x-X ugh. those people. smack them around a bit! lol nah, don't do that. just.... i dunno. x_X show them what could happen to their precious fishies if things aren't done right?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

but then i think turtle10 is saying even if they were told exactly what would happen the person would not listen regardless of whatever happens to the betta


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> but then i think turtle10 is saying even if they were told exactly what would happen the person would not listen regardless of whatever happens to the betta


Yep :[


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

it is very frustrating when faced with such a person. sometimes makes you wonder if they are truly in sync with reality and not some made up adventure world in their minds


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

steal the fish. >.>; i dunno. x-X stubborn people like that, sadly, can't be helped. :/ i've given up on one, myself. has 5 Red Eared Slider turtles in a 5 gallon, like... six dogs who are mostly kept in dog crates, and gets their kids fish. all the time. overstocks one of the tall 3 gallon Aquaview 360 tanks with a betta, either Guppies or those Painted Glass Fish, and two Mystery Snails. :/ changes the water once every month. >.>; i gave up on them. i really did.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> steal the fish. >.>; i dunno. x-X stubborn people like that, sadly, can't be helped. :/ i've given up on one, myself. has 5 Red Eared Slider turtles in a 5 gallon, like... six dogs who are mostly kept in dog crates, and gets their kids fish. all the time. overstocks one of the tall 3 gallon Aquaview 360 tanks with a betta, either Guppies or those Painted Glass Fish, and two Mystery Snails. :/ changes the water once every month. >.>; i gave up on them. i really did.


I am so sorry! It must be tough seeing that not really being able to do anything. Maybe you could secretly call animal control or something if its that bad. 

Ugh, sometimes I wonder why people don't stop to think that this little creature is LIVING. They buy animals for entertainment, instead of companionship. 


Btw, I just looked at my five gallon hospital tank, and it is so tiny


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I know somone who keeps a betta and a guppy in an unfiltered, unheated one gallon container. He changes the water maybe once every two weeks. He also has a ten gallon with a betta and four guppies, which didn't seem so bad until I realized that, instead of doing water changes, he just adds more when it evaporates and the water level gets too low. He has done one water change and he's had that tank for about a year now. I hate it when people think they don't need to change the water if they have a filter. There are pieces of decaying food everywhere. He just doesn't listen. I'm amazed those poor fish are all still alive.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's tough seeing it, but there's not much i can do about it. i could call animal control, but what will they do about it? :/ it's mostly the turtles and fish that are improperly housed, even though the dogs spend most of their time in the crates, i'm sure they'll lie and say "they're just in there while i clean" or something. x-X


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Unfortunatly, most people think that they are different from everyone else. As in, you tell them that this animal will die if kept like this and they just shrug and think "mine will not be like that".
I have seen that problem too many times. I knew someone that used to feed their dog chocolate and I told them that chocolate can kill your dog. But she just said, "well my dog is different".
Some people... I think the problem is humanity has developed too big of an ego for being 'the most important creature on earth'. Most humans (even subconsiously) think they are gods and are not subject to other beings problems. Like when I say something like how, compaired to most animals, humans eyesight, hearing and smell suck. And someone always has to say "well, mine is better that all of yours". And it is like, no we are all equally human.
Sorry for the novel. I just can never complain about this because the person I tell this to will say "well I am different". :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Unfortunatly, most people think that they are different from everyone else. As in, you tell them that this animal will die if kept like this and they just shrug and think "mine will not be like that".
> I have seen that problem too many times. I knew someone that used to feed their dog chocolate and I told them that chocolate can kill your dog. But she just said, "well my dog is different".
> Some people... I think the problem is humanity has developed too big of an ego for being 'the most important creature on earth'. Most humans (even subconsiously) think they are gods and are not subject to other beings problems. Like when I say something like how, compaired to most animals, humans eyesight, hearing and smell suck. And someone always has to say "well, mine is better that all of yours". And it is like, no we are all equally human.
> Sorry for the novel. I just can never complain about this because the person I tell this to will say "well I am different". :/


UGH I HATE when people are like that. Its like, "Um no your dog isn't different from the other ones. What makes it so different? " 

Maybe the dog/fish/any animal seems to be doing fine the way things are, but it is usually not the case. Both animals and humans get sick sometimes but it only shows on the inside until it is too late. For example, the chocolate could slowly be poisoning that poor dog. Sometimes I really hate what humanity has come to.


Just to add it, last time we thought are lab got into chocolate, we literally flipped . We had to induce vomiting to get all the chocolate out and then we kept a close eye on her. I can't believe someone would purposely give it to ANY animal.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> it's tough seeing it, but there's not much i can do about it. i could call animal control, but what will they do about it? :/ it's mostly the turtles and fish that are improperly housed, even though the dogs spend most of their time in the crates, i'm sure they'll lie and say "they're just in there while i clean" or something. x-X


Maybe animal control could go when they aren't home? I don't know… but it kills me to think of animals suffering.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I also remember looking up on the internet about how to treat ich. And someone suggested pouring whiskey and red bull into the tank everyday!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

WTH!?!?!? That person is sick and cruel….


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> I also remember looking up on the internet about how to treat ich. And someone suggested pouring whiskey and red bull into the tank everyday!


:shock: thats just ummm.... maybe that person drank alittle too much of that concoction themselves.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He claimed that he always does that and his fish "have never been better". Of course, he fails to mention how long his fish actually live. :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> He claimed that he always does that and his fish "have never been better". Of course, he fails to mention how long his fish actually live. :/


Some people should be banned from all animals.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## nikkilee (Jan 28, 2011)

There is one poster on this forum in particular (most of you probably know which one) that is enraging quite a few folks, asking advice and not following. I think in the poster is really enjoying getting a rise out of folks, it seems as if he/she is trying to provoke folks IMO. To all you animal lovers and betta enthusists, keep doing what you are doing, and giving out the awesome advice and suggestions...some of us newbies are listening and do care. )


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

nikkilee said:


> There is one poster on this forum in particular (most of you probably know which one) that is enraging quite a few folks, asking advice and not following. I think in the poster is really enjoying getting a rise out of folks, it seems as if he/she is trying to provoke folks IMO. To all you animal lovers and betta enthusists, keep doing what you are doing, and giving out the awesome advice and suggestions...some of us newbies are listening and do care. )


I believe we _are_ thinking about the same person lol. Thanks so much for the support, we really appreciate it. It is very tough sometimes.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

My mother in law had the worse fish tank I ever seen! After a few months of seeing the poor goldfish suffering I took it upon myself to give it a good scrub down. The water so nasty you could never see the fish. She had a filter running with no filter inside. The feedings she gave him was enough to last for a week-way way overfed. Since she owned the tank (which was a few years) she never cleaned the gravel (no lie). To make matters worse she wanted to throw him in the canal cuase she wanted tropical fish. She said cause they are "cleaner" I told her that she is the one who is reposible for keeping the tank clean. I told her many time to buy a new filter and she complained on not having money yet she had money for cigarettes. Not only that he beats her dogs even in front of neighbors. They called the pound on her many times and she always acts like victim. One time she was punching her dog in the head and I yelled at her and made her feel so bad she started crying. kay I'll shut up now didnt realize how long this message got lol I just needed to let this out


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

wow, i would have yelled at that lady too. I would take a video camera and record her when she is beating on her dogs and then call animal control and show them what she did so that she can't act like the victim.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

but its my* mother in law*! Well Im not too fond of her anyways but believe me I have thought of turning her in or stealing her dogs and taking them to the shelter myself. My BF wouldnt care though he hates her probley would help me lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would call animal control on my own mother if she was treating animals like that.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it called "me being nosy" when I know the person you are talking about


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Is it called "me being nosy" when I know the person you are talking about


Lol no  . The person has started so many threads, it would be hard not to. Did you see the last one?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Lol no  . The person has started so many threads, it would be hard not to. Did you see the last one?


Yeah and I did the eye roll:roll:. I am new to the breeding myself, but I wont officially start anything till I have the set up for it. I made a few tries in the past, but then was like "Eh, I will wait till I move and have my bigger set up ready to go."


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He has owned bettas for like a month and barely researched it. We had no problem with him breeding but he was asking for advice and then basically doing the opposite. 

*sigh*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I know! It's one thing to say, I can't do it, but to say I won't id just wrong.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know! He was trying to spawn them already and he didn't even have different live foods ready to go and he didn't condition them or even know what it was. Also, the male betta's tank is the spawning tank… *facepalm*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I might know who you guys are talking about. And yes, he was quite the Troll.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I honestly can't believe people are like that, it baffles me.

(Kind of a pun lol, baffle..)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Baffle...lol


----------

